# Numerous horizontal lines on my monitor



## danny160 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,
I just recently bought a new 19" LG Monitor (FLATRON M1912A), and immediatley after I had powered it up for the first time, I noticed a LOT of very faint horizontal lines all over the screen.
The lines are not a specific colour,they are all over the display, and entire row of pixels a bit lighter than the previous. This happens all the way down the screen in a perfect pattern.
I have changed all the settings of the monitor to attempt to rectify this (clock, phase, brightness, contrast) and all have not made a difference. I have tested another monitor on the PC and it has not got the lines, so I know its a problem with the screen, not the video card.

Anyone understand that?Any help?Please....?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On *tron screens there should only be two faint lines that run vertically near the top and near the bottom. Any others may go away after the monitor's been used for a while. If they remain for over a fewd ays of normal use then it's a defect and you should return it.


----------

